# how big are your bags?



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

So right,

If I order 1kg of Italian Job from Rave, are they going to send 4 packets that I can keep sealed until I use them, which feels preferable, or a big 1kg bag that once open will not last as long.

I suppose an option would be to decant into smaller bags from the big bag, but I don't have any yet. does it actually make a difference?

I'm thinking about buying some to dial in my hausgrind when it comes, and the 1kg price seems awesome value for money over buying it in 250gs, especially as I might go through quite bit in the process.

This will be my first real go at home espresso, part of me wants to try like 10 different beans so I can choose a favourite, but am I actually better of getting one sorted as a benchmark before moving on to others and refining my tastes?

And is Italian Job a good one for doing that ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

it will come in a 1kg bag, probably not with a resealable top.

You can buy the resealable 250g bags with valve from some roasters and I assume wholesalers, but probably have to commit to buying a fair few!


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

I've bought Italian job and signature in 1 kilo bags recently and in both cases came in a single container. This last time I bought 5 of their empty 250g bags which are resealable and have a valve. At 50p each or something I'm pretty happy thus far. Won't last forever but ok as a stopgap tilliget a better long term storage plan.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If your going to freeze the bags

Either zip freezer bags or you can get some coffee bags from has bean i think

I decant into kilner jars , cheap from Wilkos


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A kilo of any bean will a good option. You will get though a load of beans to begin with.

Rave sell the resealable bags for 25p or so from memory.

It may be worth getting a kg of Italian job and kg of other beans, add a few bags and that should take you over £25 and you'll get free delivery.

When I started out I got through a kg of beans without getting a decent shot.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Rave sell the resealable bags for 25p or so from memory.


50p each or 5 for £2

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/green-coffee-beans/Zip-Lock-bag-with-degassing-valve


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks for the great info, the extra bags a great idea.

Rave seems a good one stop shop for me for now, so I think I'll top up to £25, might as well get free coffee as pay for postage!

Is freezing a good idea, if I'm gonna have getting on for 2kg to get through?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Andy if you want 4 used but clean resealable bags I'll pop some in the post for you. I'm not bothered about the postage cost but if you are just donate the equivalent to forum funds.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Andy if you want 4 used but clean resealable bags I'll pop some in the post for you. I'm not bothered about the postage cost but if you are just donate the equivalent to forum funds.


yes please Charlie, very much appreciated


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

1kg of Italian Job ordered, figured I shouldn't go too crazy for now - and some bags coming from Charlie (thanks).

If I like it (or if I still haven't got it right!), I can order more before I run out, or maybe try the Mocha Java - do like the sound of it...

Once I learn what I like or dislike about the IJ, I'll be able to do more relevant research on the bean threads


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

You won't be disappointed. I am still in love with Italian Job and looking forward for my other beans to be finished before I order 1kg of Italian Job and maybe something else to sum up for £25 for free delivery =D 2.25 kg of coffee beans could last me a month.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

One other tip is sometimes the resealable bags will take you up to £25 if e.g. you're buying two 1kg bags at a time to qualify for free delivery with Rave for less than the cost of 2nd class delivery, plus you get some resealable bags which come in handy! I use these to decant 250g samples out to send to my mother-in-law to use with my old Dualit grinder in Poland


----------

